# VB air suspension



## coppo

Following on from another post(gvw) where i explained we have to get VB air suspension fitted to be able to go to 4200kg(extra 200kg on rear axle) i have this week been looking into it.

We have decided on the semi air, there 2 options to this, one is a compressor kit(£180.77 plus vat) which lets you adjust the amount you put in, the other is a pressure control system which costs £73.08 plus vat, does anybody know what this is for in simple terms please  

Are these options worth it?

The total cost of the semi air plus the above 2 options is £780.97(including vat) delivered to me by VB. Add the cost of fitting which i guess will be a couple of hundred and you have £1000.

ps, It must be VB that we fit according to sv tech.

Paul.


----------



## Vennwood

The compressor kit allows you to adjust the pressure with a switch (compressor kicks in and pumps up the system and you adjust by looking at a gauge.

The other option is where the pressure is adjusted manually, usually through either a pump or forecourt airline.

You might also want to look at the AS Suspension system


----------



## coppo

Vennwood said:


> The compressor kit allows you to adjust the pressure with a switch (compressor kicks in and pumps up the system and you adjust by looking at a gauge.
> 
> The other option is where the pressure is adjusted manually, usually through either a pump or forecourt airline.
> 
> You might also want to look at the AS Suspension system


Thanks Vennwood.

Yes i understand the compressor kit but the pressure control system says something about stopping you putting too much air in the system, i just wondered if it was required.

ps, it must be VB air i get according to sv tech who not uprate otherwise.

Paul.


----------



## GEOMAR

*air suspension*

I have AS air suspension fitted and it is excellent
GEOMAR


----------



## teemyob

*Cost*

Hello!

I would fit the extras for the cost.

Would mean I could ride low and when boarding the ferry, pump up at the flick of a switch.

If you have two separate controls for each side, will allow for some levelling without ramps.

TM


----------



## Yeti

Morning all

Have contacted VB Suspension for a quote on supply and fit for the semi system on our 316cdi, just waiting now for the reply, I would imagine that they are rather busy at the moment.
As soon as I get the reply then will post

regards 

Yeti


----------



## coppo

Hi Yeti

I would imagine you will get the same quote as me.

VB semi air kit £380.76
VB PCS2 £73.08(pressure control system)
VB CK2 £180.77(compressor kit)

Delivery £30.00 ( to any address you choose, home, garage)

None of above including vat/fitting so you save around £20 if ordering before increase.

Paul.


----------



## willysjeep

*Air Suspension Fitting*

I have just fitted air suspension to assist in a weight upgrade, from 3500kg to 4200kg on a 350 transit, can't remember where the kit come from i think it was AS they were at the NEC 2010, SV Tech did the plating, but i had been told that i can go to 4200kg and needed to let them know the make of the kit ! I spoke to Steve alot then, Gavin They both give me differnent companies to call, Most of the companies i spoke to all deal with them, They might be giving you the personal ref: at the NEC 3 x companies all said they deal with SV Tech,
Ring them and tell them you have a good price from _____? and you wont to use there kit, if not ask them why not, when other people have on here have, 
I did a lot of research before i ordered the kit, You must pay the extra for the semi kit, the onboard compressor is great and hassle free, 
I will dig out the invoice if you would like to know which company i used and that they deal with SV Tech,


----------



## seanoo

hi all, if sv tech wont let you use airrides then does that mean my van is now not legally uprated ? they didnt specify vb or anyone else to me 2 months ago? i had to send them proof that an air assist system had been fitted thats all. airrides were about £500 fitted so there's a good reason to push the point, regards sean


----------



## coppo

Yes thats a good point willysjeep/seanoo.

I,m just saying what Stephen Heap of SV said, maybe it could be a case of ringing them back, saying others have not used VB.

Paul.


----------



## SaddleTramp

I suspect that a backhander may be the cause of the recommendation.

When I upgraded my Adria I used Goldschmit and it was upgraded to 4 tonne no problem even though other Adria's were only being upgraded to 3.8 tonne in the UK.


----------



## coppo

SaddleTramp said:


> I suspect that a backhander may be the cause of the recommendation.
> 
> When I upgraded my Adria I used Goldschmit and it was upgraded to 4 tonne no problem even though other Adria's were only being upgraded to 3.8 tonne in the UK.


Yes its beginning to look that way Les, problem is if i use another make and they say we told you to get VB it will be annoying, so even though the VB one is a little dearer may just go ahead.

I know the Goldschmit one also has an excellent reputation.

Paul.


----------



## SaddleTramp

If I was you Paul I would do what has been suggested and ask them why?


----------



## coppo

Thanks Les, may call SV next week then to clarify the situation.

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita

I've gone and pressed the thanks button, instead of the quote button. :x 



coppo said:


> Thanks Les, may call SV next week then to clarify the situation.
> 
> Paul.


I wouldn't be letting them dictate to me Paul, when there is clear evidence that other makes of the same type of system, have been accepted as suitable for an upgrade. AFAIK, if it is an EU Type Approved upgrade, then that appears to fit the bill, according to VOSA.

BTW, how did you get on with your enquiries through VOSA?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## coppo

JockandRita said:


> I've gone and pressed the thanks button, instead of the quote button. :x
> 
> 
> 
> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Les, may call SV next week then to clarify the situation.
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be letting them dictate to me Paul, when there is clear evidence that other makes of the same type of system, have been accepted as suitable for an upgrade. AFAIK, if it is an EU Type Approved upgrade, then that appears to fit the bill, according to VOSA.
> 
> BTW, how did you get on with your enquiries through VOSA?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Hi Jock
I had clean forgot about contacting VOSA 

It does look like a backhander type of situation as Saddletramp says
doesn't it. It svery naughty to do that although sv did say they would not charge me for the new plate to go to 4200kg.

Paul.


----------



## SvTech

*Official SvTech policy regarding Air Suspension Manufacturer*

At SvTech Ltd, we have always taken the decision not to get involved with forum posts on a company level, however in this instance, I feel that it is important for us to comment on the content of this post/topic.

SvTech has always remained, and will always remain, independent from the Air Suspension Manufacturers. We deal with virtually every single Air Suspension provider on vehicle uprates, as we believe it is for the customer to choose which system he/she uses on his/her motorhome.

There have been instances where a particular Air Suspension manufacturer has been used for an uprate, since that manufacturer has had their kit fitted to the precedent test vehicle, and additionally may have a Chassis Manufacturer's LONO (Letter Of No Objection, essentially manufacturer's approval)for that product on that particular model, hence allowing the uprate to be completed. This can be Gliderite, AS Air Suspension, Driverite, VB or Dunlop to name but a few.

It is company policy to allow customers to use whichever system they decide on, based upon their own guiding factors; geography, efficiency of service, cost, component quality etc.

I can categorically state that SvTech do not take 'back-handers' from any supplier as we wish to maintain our impartiality and professionalism in the marketplace. We do listen to customer's feedback, and as proven, we do take note of what is discussed on these forums.

As always, we are here to help people with their Motorhome payload issues. Please visit our website or call us to discuss your requirements.

Richard - PR & Marketing, SvTech Ltd


----------



## Annsman

We've had air ride done this last couple of days by AS and V Tech did the replating. Both companies were extremely helpful and professional and I would deffo recommend dealing with both with confidence. There was no suggestion of any favouritism from Steve, or anyone else at SV Tech. The paperwork was easy to deal with once Steve had talked me through it! I could have worked it out for my self to be honest but needed it right first time because we are due to go away on Monday and couldn't afford any mistakes. The DVLA bit was easy too. I went to their local office at Manchester and within 30 minutes had handed in my reg. docs and walked out with my temporary one. Cost at the DVLA £3.00, SV Tech Fee £280.00, AS Air ride £800.00 fitted including compressor and gauges.


----------



## suffolkleisure

*Vb Air Suspension*

[Advertising Post removed]


----------



## VanFlair

Could do with a bit more information on ride and level web site.

Martin


----------

